# Who hunts with a 264 Win Mag



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got my new toy set up. Built by "Rifles by Rue" Nikon monarch 6x24x50mm I can't wait to shoot it I think I will start with hogs and keep at shootin till I get sick of pork That wont happen. This year I am saving the monster buck (for Katy) for my 82 year old dad, I sent him pics. of him growing he is very excited cause he dosnt have to shoot his that he feeds daily in Weimar. Tell me what ya'll think about the 264 Win Mag, not that I really care sad3sm cause I got all the other calibar's. I wanted something new, here's a few pics. of the gun and my dad's deer. The deer Is just the first one I got pics, my son said he saw four big ones while hog huntin so I don't know if it's the biggin:wink:


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

When I first started hunting I used my dad's .264MAG because it had a nice scope. Shot lots of hogs and several deer with it. Ended up robbing the scope and putting it on a .243 after the .264MAG shells went to $30-40 a box.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Rem Moutain Rifle loaded with 140gr Nolser Partition and H1000 powder was my choice for several years... Nice rifle and don't worry about the ''blow the barrell'' rumors bc we dont shoot that much...Walker


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

*New Toy*

Sweet Rig !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I've shot a lot of deer in the past with the .264 Win Mag. Flat shooting, powerful and never let me down.

TH


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yours looks like fine rig. My dad will be packing his sako .264 on our new mexico deer hunt this year.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just recently picked up a Rem Sendero II in 264WM and mounted the exact same scope as you did. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but I did order my shells from Nosler with the 140gr Partition pill sitting on the..... Patiently waiting to get out to the range and see how she performs.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Had it not been for the introduction of the 7mm Remington Mag, the 264 winmag would have had a much more prominent place in history.

It is a tremendous caliber. I have an old customized 1917 enfield bbl/action converted to 264 winmag. I have been working of loads for it for awhile. I shot one of the best groups I have ever shot, then I really cleaned the bbl thinking I had a real shooter, and have not gotten close to that original group yet. However, I really have a **** scope on it, that I don't even know what it is. The turrets are actually reversed- instead of top and right, they are top and left. Pictures included. Any ideas on what this thing is???

I think, regarding the bbl erosion, also that if you don't load to max, and don't shoot 100 rounds a month, that should be no problem.

The main negative limitation for the caliber is the limit on the top end of bullet weight. But for a deer/antelope/bear/sheep/almost everything else we hunt, probably even elk with the right bullet, the 264 winmag is a tremendous caliber.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

My dad has been shooting a .264 for ever. His is a Seiko action, not sure of the barrel, and a stock he made at least 25 years back. He's 83 now and still cuts holes
with the thing. Don't ever remember looking very long for deer he'd shot. Nice round enjoy.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have dies, lots of brass, several boxes of loaded ammo, and also probably some bullets. I shot one for years and dont have one anymore so, I have no use for this stuff. I will make someone a good deal.

Jammer that will reach you to clean the barrel. I had a Mod 70 for years that would shoot good until you cleaned it, then it took about 2 boxes of ammo for it to foul enough to start shooting good. The old barrel was shot out and liked being dirty.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

My son picked up a rem 700 classic in 264 mag, new in the box, loaded up some loads and this gun will shoot fantastic groups.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> If anyone is interested I have dies, lots of brass, several boxes of loaded ammo, and also probably some bullets. I shot one for years and dont have one anymore so, I have no use for this stuff. I will make someone a good deal.
> 
> Jammer that will reach you to clean the barrel. I had a Mod 70 for years that would shoot good until you cleaned it, then it took about 2 boxes of ammo for it to foul enough to start shooting good. The old barrel was shot out and liked being dirty.


Bigfishtx,

I heard that for sure. Anyone have any idea about what that funky scope I have is???? This was my grandfather's rifle, so I have no idea.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i loved mine till it burnedout the tought , or cooked the barrel , with hot loades


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

The 264 win mag, I love mine. 700 BDL with millet 4X16X50 tactical scope. I have had mine for 20 years now and can not count the number of White tails, bobcats, coyotes, hogs and head shot turkeys i have tanken with it. I started shooting the remington corelokts because that is what my dad shot in his, and he has had his for about 40 years. Then I started handloading due to the price of 264 ammunition and the fact that the ammunition is very hard to find, thought i would save some money was I wrong because i started shooting more. Started loading the 140 grain corelokt in winchester brass at 3060 fps this round will drop them where they stand. I have taken 4 elk with the handloaded corelokt from 350-586 yards all measured before the shot with a laser range finder and they all droped within about 40 yards of being hit except for the one at 472yards that went about 300 yards down the mountain. Now about 2 years ago i switched over to the Berger 140 grain VLD hunting bullets also at 3060fps, they are also an excellent round, I have shot two elk, and a couple of hogs with them, everything fell in its tracks all under 200yds. the bergers really dont start performing until you get out past 300 or so. I will eventually have to rebarrel the rifle one of these days and will probably go with a 26 inch hart barrel with a 1-8 twist when i do. You will enjoy the rifle.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Nick at Able's Sporting in Huntsville :wink: fixed me up with the scope and some HSM Trophy Gold 140 grain Berger HPST Hunting VLD shells.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice gun! 

I have a .264WM with a composite thumbhole stock that doesn't get near enough time in the field. 

Before my daughter came along, I would pack several guns for a trip and use them all for their intended purpose. The short barrel .280 was for rattling, the .264 was for riding around and sitting in a blind, etc. 

These days I have to maximize cargo capacity and take one gun for me and one (or two) for my daughter-not a bad thing. But the .280 gets the call most of the time because it's got a really short barrel and takes up so little space.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

MLK said:


> The 264 win mag, I love mine. 700 BDL with millet 4X16X50 tactical scope. I have had mine for 20 years now and can not count the number of White tails, bobcats, coyotes, hogs and head shot turkeys i have tanken with it. I started shooting the remington corelokts because that is what my dad shot in his, and he has had his for about 40 years. Then I started handloading due to the price of 264 ammunition and the fact that the ammunition is very hard to find, thought i would save some money was I wrong because i started shooting more. Started loading the 140 grain corelokt in winchester brass at 3060 fps this round will drop them where they stand. I have taken 4 elk with the handloaded corelokt from 350-586 yards all measured before the shot with a laser range finder and they all droped within about 40 yards of being hit except for the one at 472yards that went about 300 yards down the mountain. Now about 2 years ago i switched over to the Berger 140 grain VLD hunting bullets also at 3060fps, they are also an excellent round, I have shot two elk, and a couple of hogs with them, everything fell in its tracks all under 200yds. the bergers really dont start performing until you get out past 300 or so. I will eventually have to rebarrel the rifle one of these days and will probably go with a 26 inch hart barrel with a 1-8 twist when i do. You will enjoy the rifle.


What he said ^
And for that exact reason I chose to go with the Nosler Partition in 140gr. Not saying your shots won't be out that far, but where I hunt they arent very common. Best of luck and enjoy a classic round that doesn't get all that much attention, therefore I like to think that us 264WM shooters are in a league of our own haha


----------

